# Cloaked Wallbreaker



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yay, the Cloaked Wallbreaker is done! Now I can watch a scary movie! Hope you like! Below are a picture, and a video of it in action.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is most excellent! The movement is flawless, as if he is looking for a TOT to wrap those ghostly arms around!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Absolutely marvelous!!!!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job! Great movement and costuming.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your movement is so smooth, looks totally real


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

It just blows me away every time you create one of your ghosts. The movement you are able to imagine and then produce is astounding to me.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I am in awe of all your ghosts, very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Want, want, WANT!:jol:

I love the hand effect using the cloth.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone, I really appreciate the compliments! Glad you like my latest ghost.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm with Roxy...want, want, want! Movement is lifelike..creepy..and perfect!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love it! The movement is so smooth. I like how his head lifts up to look at you.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Copchick said:


> I love it! The movement is so smooth. I like how his head lifts up to look at you.


Thank you! I hope to position it so it turns and looks at the TOTs as they stand at the door


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy smokes!! That is a fantastic ghost!! As everyone else has said, the movement is flawless, and the way the ragged edges of the cloak hang are superb!! Excellent work!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wowza Johnny!
Super cool!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! I like the ragged edges on the cloak also, and plan on using that more in future ghosts.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That, Sir, is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great. I like the finishing technique and the movement. I don't recall seeing an animated wall-breaker before.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> That is great. I like the finishing technique and the movement. I don't recall seeing an animated wall-breaker before.


For those of you who have not seen the original, the video is below.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful in a nightmarish way. I love it! The movement is just wonderful.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Been a fan for long time now, those wallbreakers are just amazing!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Phantastic as always Johnny.


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow! That's so cool! Great movement and very creepy!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Top notch as always! I so love your Ghosties.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate the comments!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent work


----------

